# Servicing Lancashire area



## DIG72 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi - I need my Rocket Giotto descaling and servicing and was wondering if anyone knew of anybody who did services in the Manchester/Lancashire area? Preferably at home

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phl1968 (Aug 19, 2020)

try Garath at carvetii coffee


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes we can help. we're official UK Rocket dealers, and we keep all Rocket parts in stock.

We have a team of UK based engineers who come to your home to service or repair all Rocket Espresso machines.

Please visit use the live chat on our website https://*********.co.uk/

Happy to help.

Tim


----------

